# Landscape Architecture



## Hunza (Oct 20, 2015)

How are the jobs in the field of Landscape Architecture in Australia ?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

seek.com.au


----------



## rahulofpl (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi my name is rahul and I am on 489 sp visa . Right now m in Darwin. NT has sponsored invitation for NT for my profession I e quality assurance manager in FMCG. But now I won't be able to find any job. So anyone can tell me can I be eligible to work in any regional area of Australia as mentioned in visa grant letter. Or should I be here as NT has nominated me. If I'll move to any other regional part of Australia, can it be effect to my PR (887 )visa ?


----------



## kandy123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Hunza,

Need your Help to draft letter to VETASSESS. Plz reply or PM me on
kandy 222 @ g ma il . com


----------

